# hypo but not??



## Carynb (Feb 11, 2010)

Once or twice a week at school J feels hypo but when he checks his reading it is not strictly hypo, maybe between 4.5 and 5.5.
I suspect it's usually when he has had some high GI food at lunch and BG is coming down quick but should we treat as full hypo ie ribena+digestives or just give a biscuit to get rid of hypo symptoms??
One teacher suggested it was because his lesson was boring and he wanted to get out the classroom- not very helpful 

C.


----------



## bev (Feb 11, 2010)

Ask the teacher where she went to medical school! Idiot!

I suspect that he had been fairly high and dropped very quickly - so whilst not *actually* a hypo - he *feels* that it is. I wouldnt give him anything if his levels are within range as it will just make him high again. But you need to tell the teacher that he isnt making it up because he is bored - he actually *feels* these symptoms. Also, these feelings should NEVER be ignored because it could actually be a hypo - so ALWAYS check.Bev


----------



## Kei (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't forget that the monitors are not always strictly accurate, so he could actually be slightly below what the reading says.

Also - I think F tends to start "feeling hypo" at around 5.5.  She often gets wobble at that stage, and if she feels really bad I do tend to give her a digestive or something to help.  Not sure what the "official" advice would be.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 11, 2010)

One reason is that if they are generally too high then their threshold of feeling hypo raises.   Their bodies will have got used to feeling 'normal' at, lets say 12 mmol so that when it does come down to a respectable 5 or 6 they are going to feel hypo.    

Another reason, is that this is just kids for you.   This can happen.  As Bev says always test but if it isn't a hypo don't treat it as a hypo.    If it is after a very quick big drop and you feel a hypo is going to happen then a quick snack will sort that out.   Whether you want to give a few glucotabs or a biscuit is up to you, trial and error.


----------



## gewatts (Feb 11, 2010)

This happens sometimes to Katie too. If we check her again 20 mins later then we very often find she has dropped and is actually hypo. If she is feeling hypo but actually isn't we tend to give her a biscuit. I agree that the blood monitors can give out 2 different readings from the same blood sample. Your teacher makes me mad. When Katie was in nursery this happened quite a lot. They would test her bloods and they would be ok but by the time we got home she was really hypo. They accused her of attention seeking. We seriously fell out!


----------



## delta (Feb 12, 2010)

Carynb said:


> Once or twice a week at school J feels hypo but when he checks his reading it is not strictly hypo, maybe between 4.5 and 5.5.
> I suspect it's usually when he has had some high GI food at lunch and BG is coming down quick but should we treat as full hypo ie ribena+digestives or just give a biscuit to get rid of hypo symptoms??
> One teacher suggested it was because his lesson was boring and he wanted to get out the classroom- not very helpful
> 
> C.


theachers! i'm sure they think education should come before health idiots
they took the one ta who really understood how things work out of my sons class this term has been a disaster


----------



## rspence (Apr 26, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> One reason is that if they are generally too high then their threshold of feeling hypo raises.   Their bodies will have got used to feeling 'normal' at, lets say 12 mmol so that when it does come down to a respectable 5 or 6 they are going to feel hypo.
> 
> Another reason, is that this is just kids for you.   This can happen.  As Bev says always test but if it isn't a hypo don't treat it as a hypo.    If it is after a very quick big drop and you feel a hypo is going to happen then a quick snack will sort that out.   Whether you want to give a few glucotabs or a biscuit is up to you, trial and error.


Andrienne - thank you - this is a really good pont that if a childs BM is always on the high side ther body will have learnt a new normal. I needed to read that.


----------



## pinkpig (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, I am so glad that you posted this my daughter gets like this as well, but at least I know what to do now, thanks for all the advice

Pinkpig xxx


----------

